# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  جمعية خيرية لمساعدة المسجلين

## احمد الصعابنه

*اقترح ان نجمع مبلغ وقدره دينار من كل طالب وذلك لدعم كليات الجامعة(البلقاء) وخاصة القمة(كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية) على الاقل ثمن سيرفر جديد حتى نسجل بكل اريحية* :Bl (14):

----------

